# Mystery Babies



## Anna (Sep 2, 2017)

Have about 70 left. Gold, the size of a hazelnut. $0.50 each. They are the same size as Petsmart sells at $7.99


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

pictures would help to ID them.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

The Guy said:


> pictures would help to ID them.


I think the seller is referring to mystery snail babies


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Pretty high price from
Petsmart!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

